# Welcome to Jurassic Park!



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8335

I have started the documentation of a full cut and throw by CUSTOMER DEMAND.
The customer is a regular on these forums.
I could never get photos to post before on this forum, without a lot of mucking around, and this new version is worse (for me), hence the linque.

I will do another with a different layout for the next customer, also by demand.
This unit has #1 and #4 axles locked, shims in all 8 counterweights, and a functional chuff trigger on #4 axle, along with GOW headlights and GOR class lights (white).
Doors are fixed, as is front coupler.

Since I was called a "dinosaur" back in September for even suggesting one could do this without using the supplied electronics, I guess Tyrannosaurus Rex is the new handle, eh?

Tyrannosaurus Old Curmudgeon


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice new Avatar Dave.....

as an aside I will include the link for the list of all K-Mods you developed thus far if folks need help looking them up.

www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/postid/5892/view/topic/Default.aspx


cale


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Go T-Rex!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to suggest this one:










I always suspected Barney was a flesheater, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I'm the proud papa I'll go ahead and spill the beans. Yep, that's _my _#463 that Dave is working on!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Tyrannosaurus Old Curmudgeon....Thanks for the update...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Caleb was really into giraffes for a while. He came home from preschool asking to see "Giraffe Park." 

"Um, you don't quite understand, Buddy Bear."


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I can spell T-rex easier than Curmudgeon!  Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I REALLY wanted one of these when they were first announced! I held off to see if there were problems similar to those in the early Connies. Most of these problems can be laid right at the feet of quality control. This engine should have been tested before release. The consumer should not have to be the "beta tester"! 

I bit the bullet last week and ordered an Accucraft C19.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Years ago when the on-board 27 MHz mini receiver was introduced, members of club would remove all the wiring in our locomotives because it was easier to make our own than figure out the factory wiring. There were only four wires to hook up: two in from the battery packs and two out the motor(s) and light(s). We never had a problem with that receiver or our wiring in any of our locomotives. Radio range was about 40 to 50 feet.
 
We did the same thing when the 75 MHz receiver was introduced, although there were now 3 extra wires for front and rear lights. We quickly learned you couldn’t hook up the lighting circuit boards in USA Trains diesels or the receiver’s lighting circuit would blow. We started building our own lighting circuits using LEDs instead. 
 








 
We got the promised extended range when the receiver was mounted in a steam locomotive tender, but in diesels the radio range was poor.
 
When Plug and Play diesels were introduced, we thought our problems were over, but no such luck as radio range problems with diesels persisted. Thanks to advice received from Tony Walsham and others here on MLS we were made aware that radio noise generated by the motors was interfering with receiver’s reception. We returned to our original method of gutting locomotives and making our own wiring, adding LED lights, and noise suppression components. Success at last!
 
As with all new products I know there are teething problems, but I look forward when I can open any manufacturer’s diesel, plug in a radio control receiver, a sound board, and have everything work as promised. Aristo-Craft are close with their Plug and Play locomotives, and perhaps when their new receiver is released the radio range problems will be resolved. If the receiver’s antenna is not as small as the Black Kat, perhaps they should consider having it built in as part of the socket. That way it wouldn’t take five years to find out you can’t place an antenna behind the etched metal grills on the sides of diesels.
 
Until that time I will continue gutting all their hard work from their locomotives and installing my own Super Socket with on-board noise suppression, resistors for LED lighting circuits, and screw terminals for quick wiring.
 








 
It may take a little longer, but it works!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have finished this CnT, and it's just right.....now.
The new chuff trigger is perfect, will work with any sound system I can find to use.
Lights, full-intensity, auto-reversing incandescent, whistle, bell, all functions needed.
And, no Ames Super Socket.
I gotta get Dwight to check the alignment of the stars for me.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Dave, everythings redone? everything works the way its supposed to? That was fast./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


How long was thing in R&D in China ? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/25/2008 8:18 PM


Wow Dave, everythings redone? everything works the way its supposed to? That was fast./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


How long was thing in R&D in China ? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif



Making it work would have been too easy.

The techno geek had trouble figuring out how to make it not work./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 01/25/2008 10:02 AM
I REALLY wanted one of these when they were first announced! I held off to see if there were problems similar to those in the early Connies. Most of these problems can be laid right at the feet of quality control. This engine should have been tested before release. The consumer should not have to be the "beta tester"! 

I bit the bullet last week and ordered an Accucraft C19.

Gary ,lets not forget the lessons taught by the Tech industry, get it to market and let the consumer do the testing. Still alive and well today. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I've dealt with some CAD software like this many times. Let the customer do it for us!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*YES!!! *(Soon, very soon....) It's like being a father and the doctor coming out and telling you your baby is healthy and whole! (You know what I mean! I'm talking about the release of that small nagging bit of worry in the back of the mind that comes with a clean bill of health.) In this case, " Doc TOC" took and improved it! 
  I have nothing against the new electronics other than that it seemed as if it was designed purposefully to exclude my preferred control and sound systems. If it works for you fine! As for me, Dave has gone in and removed the super socket and performed his usual magic and I am happy! To hear Dave so elated about a completed install is just "frosting on the cake!"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------

